# [SOLVED] system upgrades



## Skap29 (Dec 22, 2008)

i was thinking about getting some bass blockers for my speakers and maybe some tweeters. i still have the the stock speakers so just wondering if bass blockers would be a good idea and im not sure if tweeters would be good or not because i already have subs


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: system upgrades*

don't need them, Some vehicles already have the "bass blockers" wired into the door speakers. If you get tweeters then you will need crossovers to go with them. Your best bet is to purchase a component kit with mids and tweets together that comes with the crossover.


----------



## Skap29 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: system upgrades*

how would i know if i had them in or not already? its a 98 chevy silverado. and where do you think a good place would be to get the component kit? and cost? im not a rich kid


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: system upgrades*

try crutchfield for your speker upgrade, your truck does not have the "bass blockers", it is just a little resistor that filters out certain Hz.


----------



## Skap29 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: system upgrades*

well i have tweeters in the doors already but not sure if there just hooked up in the HU or coming off the door speakers? still need bass blockers sense they are there?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: system upgrades*

don't need bass blockers, it is a waste of money. They are running off the door speakers with the filter in place, otherwise they wouldn't work, that is SOP (Standard Operating Procedure)


----------



## Skap29 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: system upgrades*

alright thanks so i basically cannot do anything else but get better equipment then right?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: system upgrades*

anything that you could do to a stock system is really not worth it, almost cheaper to upgrade your speakers. You would get more clarity, better sound and less distortion over stock.


----------



## Skap29 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: system upgrades*

so say that i did get new speakers. i would need new tweeters too cause there hooked up to the door speakers and they are stock right


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: system upgrades*

usually you would by a component syste that have mids and tweeters with the crossover already.


----------



## Skap29 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: system upgrades*

alright thanks


----------

